# Why?



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is this forum so boring these days?

I mean, well it used to be fun, but now all we have is.....

Can i survive on this
How much????
My visa....
I want a visa......
Can I get a job.....


Bloody boring.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Is this forum so boring these days?
> 
> I mean, well it used to be fun, but now all we have is.....
> 
> ...


As I always say to my kids, "only boring people get bored"!!! However, I'm not sure thats the case with you lol


Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree, (and you have gorgeous kids - they obviously take after their mother.....) 

Mybe we need to spice things up a bit.....

So 

....

How To Make Prawns Piri-Piri Recipe (Food & Drink: Starters & Appetizers)


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

so... I think the difficulty is that this is the type of information that people who are looking to move to Dubai are looking for, and the people who come across this site in their search for answers.

I think the problem is the ratio of newbies to oldies is quite high, thus it is the noobs starting the threads, thus discussion will focus more around their needs and thoughts. 

I know that I can't really comment on many of the other more "'interesting" threads, as I have not arrived yet, but I find the threads discussing the "boring" stuff very helpful as I try to figure out what awaits me.

That's just my 2c, see you guys next week!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

would be surprising if after 2206 posts you'd still be excited about the forum don't you think? )))) 
i agree, it feels like people having same questions and just lazy to search for answers... yeh, booooring


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe you should move on to bigger and better things?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrbig said:


> Maybe you should move on to bigger and better things?


He'd be missed if he left us tho, so dont dissappear!

Jo xxx


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

barracuda sound big enough eh?


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

oh wait i forget ... the painful detox! my apologies.


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

erm yeah missed as much as a disease!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you'd be bored if Andy didnt post on here ABRA. You love him really!


Jo x


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jojo, have you not noticed all the oldtimers that are coming back to post since Andycapp has stopped posting so much? All of his racisit and bigoted posts have really soured the palet of many users. If he is ready for change, so be it. I say farewell Andycapp, dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrbig said:


> Jojo, have you not noticed all the oldtimers that are coming back to post since Andycapp has stopped posting so much? All of his racisit and bigoted posts have really soured the palet of many users. If he is ready for change, so be it. I say farewell Andycapp, dont let the door hit you on the way out.



No I havent noticed and this isnt a conversation for the forum, hense I'm closing it

Jo


----------

